# صلاة جميلة جدااااا



## fns (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ربّي يسوع علّمْني
كيف أُلقي همّي عندَكَ
أعطش أجوع
لا فََرقَ عِندي ما دامَ قلبي
يفيضُ دوما بحُبِّكَ
أنتَ السلام والهناء
أنتَ كريمٌ في العطاء
في الهمِّ أنتَ لي العزاء
ومهما أسألُكَ تُجاوِب

يا مُشبِعا... بالخير عمري
مجدّداً شبابي
مثلَ الطائر
يا مُبعدا عني
ذنوبي وعيوبي
بسفكِ الدم الطاهر
للموت عندكَ مخارجٌ
للداءِ أنتَ مُعالِجٌ
بحُبِّكَ قلبي هائجٌ
وروحي برؤياكَ تطالب.

​


----------



## Gondy maghol (22 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## SALVATION (22 نوفمبر 2008)

_


			وروحى برؤياك تطالب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

امين
جميلة جدا
مشكور​_


----------



## fns (22 نوفمبر 2008)

gondy maghol قال:


>



شكرا جندى مجهول على مرورك الجميل
​


----------



## fns (22 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _​امين
> جميلة جدا
> مشكور​_



شكرا تونى على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك اخى ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## nonaa (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك حياتك
وتعيش وتصلى​


----------



## fns (22 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اختى على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*امــــــيـــــــن*
*شكرا عالصلاة*
*المسيح يحرسك*​


----------



## fns (22 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اختى على مرورك الجميل
المسيح يكون معاكى ويرعاكى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 نوفمبر 2008)

اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن 

صلاه جميله يا كيرو

ميرررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (23 نوفمبر 2008)

امين
المسيح يحميك
صلاة روعة 
شكرا​


----------



## fns (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا كوكو على مرورك الجميل​


----------

